# Sub Looking for Work in Central NJ



## mjm0725 (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey All,

Just moved from Morris County and gave up all my customers to a friend hoping to find some sub work for this year before starting buisness over. Any one in need PM me or e-mail me at [email protected]

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## tbone (Oct 7, 2005)

mjm0725 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just moved from Morris County and gave up all my customers to a friend hoping to find some sub work for this year before starting buisness over. Any one in need PM me or e-mail me at [email protected]
> 
> ...


what equipment do you have? my name is tom call me at 215 407 8529 and let me know i may have some work for you if your willing to travel to trenton area.


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

where ya at in Jersey and what equipment ya got?


----------

